# Problem with loose stool



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2008)

My pony, shetland/welsh cross, 14 years old this month, has been having very loose stool. It is so loose it runs down his legs sometimes. We have tried sand clear and it doesnt seem to be working. Any advice? We arent sure what to do. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## muffntuf (Jul 8, 2008)

At that age, I would have a vet out to make sure there isn't something else going on.

How long has this been going on?

Have you switched feeds, got new hay?

Have you recently put him on grass?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2008)

muffntuf said:


> At that age, I would have a vet out to make sure there isn't something else going on.
> 
> How long has this been going on?
> 
> ...


Probably been going on about a week or so.

No switch in feeds, we did switch hay but that was a little while ago.

He is not on grass at all.

The vet was here once before when this happened. He had us do a 5 day worming thing for him, but that didnt really stop it. It did stop for a while and now it has started again.


----------



## muffntuf (Jul 8, 2008)

Can you take a sample in and have it analysed? Might tell you if he has some bacterial thing going on or worms, or....


----------



## Leeana (Jul 8, 2008)

Have you tried Probios? They are simple to find and add to their grain ration. My stallion, as a yearling, would randomly get loose runny stools and i have been adding probio's 1x a day ontop of his grain and he has only had loose stools maybe once in the past year, when before about 2x-3x a month.


----------



## whitney (Jul 8, 2008)

EXTRA strength pepto bismal helped my mini mare.


----------



## dannigirl (Jul 9, 2008)

Sometimes, when it get warmer out, I had some problems with sweet feed (equine Jr-Sr). Went to a feed with no molasses and the problem cleared up. Have taken all molasses away from my regular feeding program. Only use that type of feed for possible weight gain and then cautiously.

I also had someone tell me that sometime 2yr olds just get loose stools and you need to just "wait it out" I had one that had them for over a year and then stopped just as mysteriously as it started. He then went on to be Congress Grand Champion Foundation Pony a couple of years later.

Good luck--I know how agrivating the problem is.

Angie


----------



## Jill (Jul 9, 2008)

I also was going to mention probios like Leeana has. You can get at TSC and they have expiration dates marked (some have said you don't know how long they've set on the shelf -- but they are stamped w/ expiration dates).

I'd also look at deworming with something like Ivermectin Gold / Equimax in case there could be tape worms causing the problem.

Good luck!


----------

